# Major changes after 15 years, using a whole body healing approach



## sophiasmith (Mar 30, 2010)

I have some wonderful progress to report!

I have had DP for 23 years, and I have faithfully tried every suggestion on this forum about practising mental techniques to alleviate it. I have found them helpful in terms of making me feel calmer, but none has ever helped even slightly to change my DP at all. I have been to counselling, healing of childhood traumas, and practised meditation. My DP is always constant throughout the day, and nothing has changed it.

I live my life focusing on how to make the best of being a person with DP. I don't get excited about the idea of progress, as I have learned to cope without hope of getting better. I truly mean that I do cope - though I would give anything to get better.

I have found a community of doctors out there who I believe may have the answer to the kind of DP which is not helped by psychological approaches - as well as to a whole range of other health conditions. They say that the medical establishment has totally lost its way in terms of healing disease, though it is very good at treating symptoms. Their understanding is based on the connection between all the different organs of the body, and how the unnatural lifestyle we live today effectively poisons them. Their advice centres around things everyone can do to cleanse and restore the organs. It sounds preposterous, until you consider that, just maybe, the medical establishment isn't governed by an interest in truth, but by an interest in what will make somebody very rich and famous for finding a "breakthough" - and that any doctor finding a simple cure will have a difficult time getting their voice heardwithin that establishment. 
I have been following their advice - which involves a gradual healing of the whole body over one or two years. It's still too early to tell if it is going to cure me, but the thing I am so happy about is that the unbearable-ness has become so much more bearable. It is amazing to me after all this time to be discovering something which - maybe - has the potential to bring real healing. But I am already so grateful not to be suffering in the way I was.

It is very daunting to be trying out something that isn't guaranteed, but there are forums like this one where hundreds of people report on how they have been healed by these methods. You will also find other websites saying that they are hoaxes. I have trusted my intuition about this, and now, I have my own experience, so I know they are not hoaxes.

If you are interested, here are some links to info about the particular things I have seen change my life:

Liver and Gallbladder cleanse: http://curezone.com/cleanse/liver/default.asp
http://www.ener-chi.com/

GAPS diet
www.gapsdiet.com
Video on the GAPS diet
http://vimeo.com/wisetraditionsuk

If you think it is too implausible that a diet could have such a dramatic effect on healing the entire body and brain, see this video:





If you think it would be too hard to follow a diet, imagine it like standing on the edge of a cold swimming pool. It doesn't look appealing, but you know if you jump in, you'll feel totally different and won't want to get out. You only know this when you try it. I am saying "Come on in, the water's lovely!" I always thought of DP as a mental condition, until I experienced what real physical health is like. Now I realise how ill my whole body was, and I believe that DP was just a symptom of this unwell state. After decades of suffering, my life has become so much better, and I NEVER feel even slightly tempted to eat the food that will bring back my previous life.


----------

